
No one is allowed to leave Wuhan (10M residents) until the outbreak dies out - nabla9
https://twitter.com/jenniferatntd/status/1219711720375103488
======
schoen
An update in the thread says this only applies to public officials, not to the
general population.

~~~
ttflee
[https://3g.163.com/news/article/F3HRMGN80001899O.html](https://3g.163.com/news/article/F3HRMGN80001899O.html)

It says, no civilians shall leave Wuhan except for a special reason.

And all buses, metro, airports, stations and remote transportations are closed
for now.

~~~
schoen
Could that be a later development than the original Twitter thread?

